# Which frog is it?



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

I want to get a male for my 0.2 black jeans. I can buy these frogs from some1.
They look quite blue to me but that may be the picture.

So can anyone tell what frog it is?

Frog 1








Frog 2








Frog 3&4 








Greetings


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Personally, I'd say black jeans. Blue jeans that I've seen are pretty blue. Here's a pic of one I saw in Costa Rica:










And this is one of the darker ones I've seen.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree with monarchzman. I recently got to see bbrocks blue jeans and his are extremely bright red with bright blue legs. Maybe you can get him to chime and get his opinion.


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Well thanks for the votes. The frogs always look much more blue in the pics and the guy selling it told me they were black jeans... there has been some discussion about black jeans and blue jeans.

Reason why I ask is that I will buy a probable pair from him to add to my 2 females.


My females look like this:

Female 1


















Female 2










I think the pics for the poll are black jeans too, since they guy said it they were and I have reason to believe that because there is quite some diversity in the coloration of black jeans..

Maybe I get some discussion going now!

Greetings


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

It would not be wise to identify based on pictures, all the following "blue jeans" were found in the same hectare of forest (as you can see they can be quite variable):


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

First off Nice pics!!

You are right I guess... we shouldn't judge based on pictures. So I guess I believe the guy when he says they are balck jeans!


Grtz


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

if you have a reason to believe he is not telling the truth, don't buy them, but I don't think that he would knowingly sell you blue jeans as black jeans, as everybody over here is looking for blue jeans and the black jeans are being offered more regularly.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

wow mike kick ass pics 
and people wonder why pums are by far my favorite frogs 
craig


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Just to add a bit to the discussion, these frogs were found just 2 hours away from the frogs in the above pictures, in Tortuguero while hiking up a steep mountain. Notice how they barely have any blue (just the toes). I think tropical-experience.nl calls this morph 'Tortuguero Hill'.

If I didn't tell you where they came from would you know? I wouldn't, but maybe someone with a lot of field experience in that area would.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice pics mike, got any more of wild frogs?


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

The correct answer is missing in this poll: It's impossible to tell

If you bought them as black jeans there is no reason to doubt it though.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

The black jean form of pumilio is found in costa rica in siquirres and Puerto Viejo de Sarapiqui, any others in costa rica are considered to be blue jean even if they all all red/orange etc . As Mike showed us there is a large variation even with frogs in the same population. I would say they are black jeans if you were told so but otherwise there is no way of knowing unless you colllect them yourself from such areas .


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Incredibly indecisive poll. I'd say, if it's jeans are black, why would it be blue jeans? Names come for a reason.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

bobberly1 said:


> Incredibly indecisive poll. I'd say, if it's jeans are black, why would it be blue jeans? Names come for a reason.


You really need to take a chill pill...thier is allot of variation in pumilio and some animals from the blue gens population have black looking legs this does not make them a black jens pumilio..the name is thier more for locale reference then it is about what the frogs might look like..
Brian


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

God I want to say those are black jeans but its really really hard to tell. I have some pics of black jeans from a siquirres population. I will get them up later.


----------

